# [SOLVED] tsclient-2.0.1 und remote sound

## moben

Hey, ich schon wieder...

die neue Version vom tsclient er schien mir zunächst echt nice, bis ich bemerkt hab das man keine Sound-Einstellungen mehr machen kann.

Da ich aber im andern PC eine Creative X-Fi Extreme Music hab und die unter Linux ja ned wirklich geht hab ich dort Windows mit Winamp laufen und das bisher von hier aus per tsclient gesteuert - leider geht das in der Version garnimmer -.- jemand ne idee?Last edited by moben on Sun Aug 02, 2009 7:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Evildad

In deinem Fall benötigst Du doch tsclient gar nicht, da die ganze Funktionalität von rdesktop kommt.

----------

## moben

bei rdesktop direkt find ich den/die paramter zum angeben der auflösung ned -.-

----------

## Evildad

Hier meine gute Tat für heute  :Smile: 

```
rdesktop -u <user> -p <pass> -k de <ip> -r sound:local:alsa -g 1270x990 -T <windowname>
```

----------

## moben

ok danke   :Very Happy: 

-g is aber auch echt ungeschckt beschrieben in der man page... hat vll noch jemand den parameter für die color-depth?  :Wink: 

danke

----------

## Evildad

man rdesktop

```
 -a <bpp>

              Sets the colour depth for the connection (8, 15, 16 or 24).  More than 8 bpp are only supported when connecting to Windows XP (up to 16 bpp)

              or newer.  Note that the colour depth may also be limited by the server configuration. The default value is the depth of the root window
```

----------

## moben

hm k hab nach "color" statt "colour" in der man page gesucht :/ *schäm* 

aber ok, danke, das problem auch gelöst...

HIER gibts noch eins meiner tollen Probleme...^^

----------

